# Tailgater Question



## heaviside (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought a Tailgater and Dish VP-211 receiver for my rv. Only after setting it up did I learn that it can't get international programming. (Impossible to get that info before purchase!) Is it satellite 118 on Dish Network?

Why can't I get the satellite? Is there a workaround?

Thanks.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Unfortunatly not with the Tailgater. International channels are carried on the 129w satellite. It is a different type of signal that the Tailgater is incapable of receiving.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> Unfortunatly not with the Tailgater. International channels are carried on the 129w satellite. It is a different type of signal that the Tailgater is incapable of receiving.


 Actually the international channels are carried on 118.7 and the tailgater isn't set up to receive it. If they were on 129 he'd be all set. The only way to get International channels for an RV is to buy a 1000+ or 500+ dish and point manually it each time he stops.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Actually the international channels are carried on 118.7 and the tailgater isn't set up to receive it. If they were on 129 he'd be all set. The only way to get International channels for an RV is to buy a 1000+ or 500+ dish and point manually it each time he stops.


Doh! I had a brain poot. 118.7 is the FSS birdie I was thinking of.


----------



## ionamartin123 (Jun 2, 2013)

I appreciate that answer.Thanks a lot.


----------

